# Hello, everyone! I'm new here



## Sunnybrook (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here...name is Sunnybrook. Hope to learn a few things and make a few friends in the process :grin2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM! Just jump right in and start reading the threads and posting your insight to folks. And of course if you want some help, start a thread in the General Relationship Discussions forum and folks will be glad to reply to you.


----------

